# Command and Conquer : Der Tiberiumkonflikt



## Hatuja (19. September 2007)

Habe eben jenes Game im Internet gefunden!
Ganz legal und kostenlos bei Gamershell.com!

CD 1: http://www.gamershell.com/download_20863.shtml
CD 2: http://www.gamershell.com/download_20864.shtml

In den Archiven ist eine Anleitung, wie ihr das Game zum Laufen bekommt!
Es steht zwar auch drin, dass man zum Installieren das Setup im Kompatibilitätsmodes schalten muss, hatt bei mir aber auch so funktioniert.
Den Link zum Patch, damit es unter Win2000/XP läuft, ist ebenfalls mit in der Anleitung, also diese unbedingt lesen!

Dummerweise kann man mit den offizellen Patch das Spiel nurnoch im Singleplayer spielen.
Bin durch ein bissel Googlen auf folgende Seite gestoßen: http://www.vk.cncguild.net/. Da bekommt man einen inoffizellen Patch, der das Problem mit dem Netzwerk und auch noch ein paar weitere behebt! Hab alles getestet, läuft einwandfrei, auch im MP.
Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass das Game mal wieder höllisch Spaß macht!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

Leider war es nicht möglich, das Spiel auf die kommende PCGH zu nehmen...


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Ihr könntet doch 2 CDs als Extra beilegen


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Wegen des Multiplayers hjört sich die kostenlose Version fast nach der Version der 10-Jahres-Edition an. Da laufen die ersten Teile auch nicht mehr ohne Modifikationen im Multiplayer.


----------



## Hatuja (20. September 2007)

Ich weiß leider nicht, welche version in der 10-Jahres-Edition steckt.
Die Downloadversion ist die "normale" C&C-Version für Win 95.


----------



## Geopard (27. September 2007)

Also ich habe mir die CDs runtergeladen, das Spiel installiert und den Patch der Seite  http://www.vk.cncguild.net/  installiert.

Aber immer wenn ich ein Netzwerkspiel starten will, lande ich wieder im Hauptmenü. Habe sowohl das TCP/IP und IPX Netzwerkprotokoll installiert.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Henner (27. September 2007)

Ja, es ist die 10-Jahres-Version. Die hat EA kürzlich anlässlich des 12. C&C-Geburtstages verschenkt. Auf die DVD dürfen wir sie leider nicht packen, weil das Spiel in der englischen Version hierzulande keine Jugendfreigabe hat.


----------



## BrainRunner (27. September 2007)

Geopard schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir die CDs runtergeladen, das Spiel installiert und den Patch der Seite  http://www.vk.cncguild.net/  installiert.
> 
> Aber immer wenn ich ein Netzwerkspiel starten will, lande ich wieder im Hauptmenü. Habe sowohl das TCP/IP und IPX Netzwerkprotokoll installiert.
> 
> Woran kann das liegen?



Dass so ziemliche alle späteren Versionen dem Multiplayerpart beraubt wurden, weil es eh nicht mehr richtig laufen würde.
Wir hatten im AF vor vielen Jahren einen riesen Aufwand betrieben CC1 und CC2 über VPN mit getunneltem IPX zum laufen zu bekommen - mit Erfolg (teilweise)


----------



## Geopard (28. September 2007)

Dann wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als zwei alte Rechner mit Win98 flott zu machen 
Bis ich die Teile zusammengesucht habe und alles funktioniert wirds bestimmt eine lustige Zeit


----------



## riedochs (28. September 2007)

Für sowas habe ich hier noch einen P2 266 rumstehen


----------

